# r4ib9s dot com tried to credit / debit card scam me



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi guys.
So r4ib9s accepts paypal method as well as cards. I have purchased sx pro from them using paypal in the past.
2 nights ago, I ordered a SX OS from them. I used my debit card to make the payment this time.

I use my pre-pay debit card when it comes to shopping online from "non-reputable" places.

I woke up this morning with 10 notification of r4ib9s (their payment name: growupwealth) trying to take weird payment amounts from my card. But my card declined those payments.

Their shipping of sx os pro / as well as sx os was fast so here I was all happy.

Be careful


----------



## migles (Dec 16, 2018)

thanks for the warn, and yeah thoose disposable 1 use visa cards are the best, i also got that!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 16, 2018)

migles said:


> thanks for the warn, and yeah thoose disposable 1 use visa cards are the best, i also got that!



Pre-paid cards are GREAT!
I know these sites arent really the most trust worthy of places to buy from, but wow. Really surprised about their attempt to take MONEY from me without any reason behind it..


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 22, 2018)

So the better way to pay for SX OS or SX Pro is Paypal in my mind. Also the site you mention without Https.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 22, 2018)

Only buy from nds-card or modchipsdirect.

Everything else is fly-by-night scam artistry.


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 22, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Only buy from nds-card or modchipsdirect.
> 
> Everything else is fly-by-night scam artistry.


I don't think, " everything else ", there are still sites(r43dsorg, mod3dscard.com, they have good reputation too)can be tusted, include the 2 you mention.


----------

